# New Tool Post for 618



## MillersvilleProf (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been meaning to make a new tool post for my Craftsman 618 lathe for awhile now. The tiny lantern is hard to adjust and I feel the quick change tool post I have is just a step away from a broken cross slide and not ridgid enough, and ridgidity is not something you can spare with these tiny 6" lathes.

Basic design machined out of a block of 1018 I had lying around and s definite improvement over the other tool posts that I have.


----------



## silverhawk (Jul 8, 2020)

MillersvilleProf said:


> I have been meaning to make a new tool post for my Craftsman 618 lathe for awhile now. The tiny lantern is hard to adjust and I feel the quick change tool post I have is just a step away from a broken cross slide and not ridgid enough, and ridgidity is not something you can spare with these tiny 6" lathes.
> 
> Basic design machined out of a block of 1018 I had lying around and s definite improvement over the other tool posts that I have.


Looks great!

joe


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## WCraig (Feb 9, 2021)

WOW!  What a dressed-up Atlas/Craftsman 6 inch!!

Questions:

1) What is the white ring on the cross-feed?  An enhanced scale?

2) What is the corrugated way cover material.  Looks like a great idea.

3) Have you posted more details on your adjustable stop?  

4) That looks like an import 3-jaw chuck.  I'm still nursing along the original 3-jaw but it is rather bell-mouthed.  How would you rate yours?  Is the concentricity good?  Solid work holding?  

Thanks for anything you can share.

Craig


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 9, 2021)

this is my home made tool post for my atlas craftsman lathe.
and this is my enco milling machine.


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 9, 2021)

1- the white ring is an extension made from uhmw to move the handle out for more hand clearance.
2- the corrugated cover did not work out so i did something different.
3- the adjustable stop works fine, i will post a better picture later.
4- the chuck was a upgrade for the lathe, works fine. 
thanks for your interest, ray


----------



## 56type (Feb 9, 2021)

Great job on the tool post !!


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 14, 2021)

this is a closer pick of  the adjustable work stop and a pick of the corrugated way cover replacement.


----------



## WCraig (Feb 15, 2021)

Interesting.  Every other stop I've seen has been made to clamp to the lathe bed.  Yours is mounted to the headstock, right?  The casting isn't machined there; how did you get a good fit?

Thanks for the pics!

Craig


----------



## mickri (Feb 15, 2021)

Millersvile You may want to take a look at Winky's Workshop videos on the lantern tool post he made.  Has some good ideas on how to improve a lantern tool post.

You did a really nice job on your new tool post.  Is it easy to remove?  Maybe you could make some more holders to fit on the post.  A dedicated parting tool holder that rests directly on the compound will make a big difference in parting.  I made one for my Norman style QCTP and it made all the difference in parting.  Another idea that I pirated from Winky's Workshop.


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 15, 2021)

hi: i used a air tool with a small grinding stone to smooth out the surface by trial and error and drilled and tapped a 1/4" x 20 hole.
thanks for your concern: ray


----------



## dodge lancer 1962 (Feb 15, 2021)

dodge lancer 1962 said:


> this is a closer pick of  the adjustable work stop and a pick of the corrugated way cover replacement.


hi: i used a air die grinder with stone to level and smooth the surface and then i drilled and taped a hole for 1/4-20 cap screw.
thanks fir your interest: ray


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice Atlas 618. Not a super ridgid machine, but I have a soft spot for my 618. Still have it, just can’t get myself to list it on Craigslist.
Anyway, getting rid of the lantern tool holder made a huge difference for me.
Nice job on the tool holder build.


----------

